# Tip sign



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey I want to put a sign in my car and want to know what y'all think

"5stars don't pay my bills, tips do"

Too much?? Or give it a try.


----------



## Walkersm (Apr 15, 2014)

Tiping is not a city in China


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

I have 3 signs in my car, one on dashboard and 2 hanging from my headrest to the back of the seats so the ppl in back can read it.

It says: 
WELCOME
Tipping is not required, but greatly appreciated.
Thank You!

That usually gets my riders to ask something like "what, you don't get tips from uber?". I simply say no.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

@UberOrlDriver and how is that working for you??

It's two things, ppl either don't know we don't get tips, or just happy they don't have too and it's really hard to tell which is which.


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Usually once a while I'll get a tip but today two did and one I explained to that tip is not included and it was good because it covered my gas money


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

jakob said:


> @UberOrlDriver and how is that working for you??
> 
> It's two things, ppl either don't know we don't get tips, or just happy they don't have too and it's really hard to tell which is which.


It's definitely helped. I often get remarks from the customer(s) stating that they thought we were tipped. When I say no. That usually gets me a
$5 or $10 tip. It's just a friendly welcome sign the size of a recipe card that I laminated myself. I put two holes in it, use string, and wrap them around my headrests so they face the backseat.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberOrlDriver said:


> I have 3 signs in my car, one on dashboard and 2 hanging from my headrest to the back of the seats so the ppl in back can read it.
> 
> It says:
> WELCOME
> ...


I like this. I'm going to try it after my rating recovers from my recent round of drunk Scottsdale dbags.


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been in cars with signs for tipping. Much prefer a nice one like @UberOrlDriver 's than someone trying to sell me a Vitamix the whole ride.

Sometimes I want to enter a car saying, "I tip...but tip less if you don't let me do work in your car..." but I'm too passive to ask them to shut up.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

A Twitter convo on this subject:


----------



## UberDan (Sep 14, 2014)

Everyone should have a sign up saying, "To Raise Awareness: Tips are not included in your fair. I will not accept any tip as long as I have this sign up. But if you can, please tip your next driver. They will greatly appreciate it! =)" Put this up for a week or 2 and I'm sure we'll see more tippers.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh my LORD I just put up my sign for today's driving. They're tipping about 40% of the time, its awesome. But I believe you have to be excellent in combination with the sign to expect this percentage. 
But I am. 
F Yeah.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Oh my LORD I just put up my sign for today's driving. They're tipping about 40% of the time, its awesome. But I believe you have to be excellent in combination with the sign to expect this percentage.
> But I am.
> F Yeah.


What's your sign say sarge?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

OldTownSean said:


> What's your sign say sarge?


It's a variation on UberPissed's signs from this thread
https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-posted-a-sign-in-my-car.2627/page-5
without the 'ratings' clause or talk of uber slashing our pay lately. 
"Tips aren't necessary (Uber's Words) but are NOT included on UberX (only on UberTAXI)
but greatly appreciated for excellent service. Tips accepted in cash American."
then some other "Helpful info" to fill up space, regarding the inputting destination address, wanna phone charge etc...Then I post the prices for X & XL by doing an edited screenshot from the Uber app. 
Looks pro as hell, and I've got it lit up above their free-assed water cooler. 
I'm feeling better than I usually do on a Tuesday night of driving. 
By the way Harvard pukes never tip. True story.


----------



## winston (Jun 23, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> Tips accepted in cash American.


Hell I'll take any form of currency or gold, silver, etc. Lol.

I've noticed the occasional passenger lately seems to be getting educated. A close to minimum fare who apologized repeatedly for the short distance and handed me $5 when he got in, which obviously makes it decent fare at that point.


----------



## TheDude (Aug 20, 2014)

Not sure If I am ready to post a sign myself, but I am happy to hear positive reactions from pax for other drivers. I am still amazed as to the motivation Uber has to keep us from getting tipped. Their very wording implies that the tip is included, so it's easy to understand why people believe it.


----------



## UberDan (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

UberDan said:


>


That looks good! They'll also maybe give you a pity tip because your spellings a little ****y. Jk


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

@UberDan that's a great idea, i was also thinking of something like that, but you put it with great words, we should all do that.

I really don't care if I get tipped or not, it really helps, but I just want pax to know that it isn't included...

Today this lady used her daughters account to go to the airport, her 1st time and she handed me 5$ it's because she didn't know about ubers lie tip is included, and I took it and she was very much pleased with me and the service.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@UberDan can I post your pic in drivers FB boards?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

jakob said:


> @UberDan that's a great idea, i was also thinking of something like that, but you put it with great words, we should all do that.
> 
> I really don't care if I get tipped or not, it really helps, but I just want pax to know that it isn't included...
> 
> Today this lady used her daughters account to go to the airport, her 1st time and she handed me 5$ it's because she didn't know about ubers lie tip is included, and I took it and she was very much pleased with me and the service.


Jakob makes an excellent point:
Just as satisfying as getting a few tips with my sign is that people are informed that we're not getting tips...it's like it was JUST on the edge of their consciousness because it's so obvious with low fares if you think about it, and I get to be the captain of their rocket sled to reality haha...


----------



## UberDan (Sep 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @UberDan can I post your pic in drivers FB boards?


Go for it. The more we do about this tipping issue, the better it will be for everyone.


----------



## Ocgirlcc (Jul 16, 2014)

Just got my own whiteboard  I've been wanting to replace some tacky signs I've made on my printer so this was good. The first thing I have on it is "Welcome to my car!" A nice reminder to not f it up I hope! I then include an educational line about tipping, the menu for the day (snacks & water $1), my promo code and a trivia question.


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Ocgirlcc said:


> Just got my own whiteboard  I've been wanting to replace some tacky signs I've made on my printer so this was good. The first thing I have on it is "Welcome to my car!" A nice reminder to not f it up I hope! I then include an educational line about tipping, the menu for the day (snacks & water $1), my promo code and a trivia question.


I really like that. Might have to borrow it...where do I tip you?


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

@Ocgirlcc I like the idea of paying for water and snacks, cut the freeloaders

When they ask me for water, I tell them I ran out, I ask if they would like me to stop somewhere for them to buy some, all of a sudden they are no longer thirsty lol


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

@UberDan your sign is BIG HIT with DRIVERS on the FB boards! 
Thank you!


----------



## UberDan (Sep 14, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> @UberDan your sign is BIG HIT with DRIVERS on the FB boards!
> Thank you!


Awesome! Too bad I used the wrong "fare" lol...


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

UberDan said:


> Awesome! Too bad I used the wrong "fare" lol...


Yup!
And there were lots of snooty drivers making comments about that. This is what I told em:

And please don't comment on the misspelling...It's Not my sign. I think most people know that it's "fare" not "fair". This driver had the courage to put this sign up...I didn't have the courage to ask him to fix the spelling, take another picture, and post it on the forum.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

chicabby, what is the uber group name on facebook?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

CADA group
https://m.facebook.com/groups/70426...otif_t=group_activity&actorid=100004476816625

General Uber drivers group
https://m.facebook.com/groups/726773547343265?ref=m_notif&notif_t=like

You can search for more groups in your area too.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

Look what I just came across, awww


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> CADA group
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/70426...otif_t=group_activity&actorid=100004476816625
> General Uber drivers group
> https://m.facebook.com/groups/726773547343265?ref=m_notif&notif_t=like.


Good luck getting a response after you ask to join.


----------



## sfdriver1896 (Aug 28, 2014)

i got a reply and added to Facebook page today


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

sfdriver1896 said:


> i got a reply and added to Facebook page today


They are both facebook pages. Which one?


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

SgtMurphy said:


> It's a variation on UberPissed's signs from this thread
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-just-posted-a-sign-in-my-car.2627/page-5
> without the 'ratings' clause or talk of uber slashing our pay lately.
> "Tips aren't necessary (Uber's Words) but are NOT included on UberX (only on UberTAXI)
> ...


Would you do many a favor and scan the informational sign and upload it? 
So all can keep it uniform. It may also reflect better for drivers who offer some perks.


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

jakob said:


> Look what I just came across, awww


Uh Oh!!!! Looks to me that response needs some responding to from drivers!!!!!!!!!


----------



## uberCHICAGO (Aug 28, 2014)

jakob said:


> Look what I just came across, awww


Break down the minimum fare rate along with all the fees taken out and show them all the true cut that is MOST of the fare UberLA is speaking of!!!!

TWEET TWEET


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Good luck getting a response after you ask to join.





Former Yellow Driver said:


> They are both facebook pages. Which one?


If No one responds to your join request, let me know. I'll ask the admin to let you in.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> If No one responds to your join request, let me know. I'll ask the admin to let you in.


Thanks!
I was admitted to the General Uber Drivers Forum within 24 hours. I haven't heard anything from CADA in a couple of days. Perhaps we should wait until Monday?


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

uberCHICAGO said:


> Uh Oh!!!! Looks to me that response needs some responding to from drivers!!!!!!!!!


When that pic got posted my Twitter account had already responded.


----------

